# Backpacks made in the U.S.?



## freakflag (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm looking for a military/law enforcement quality backpack. It's mainly going to be used as a bug-out bag/camping pack so bigger is probably better. 
I've looked at Maxpedition, Blackhawk, Camelback and a few others. I'm wondering if there are other quality tactical style packs which are manufactured here in the States that I'm missing? Before anyone says Tadgear, the Gen2 isn't made in the States. I asked.

Any suggestions?


----------



## matthewdanger (Jul 20, 2006)

Check out Spec-Ops (I have the T.H.E. Pack), Tactical Tailor and Eagle Industries. All make great gear right here.


----------



## Malpaso (Jul 20, 2006)

www.kifaru.net


----------



## EVAN_TAD (Jul 20, 2006)

http://www.eagleindustries.com/


----------



## sotyakr (Jul 20, 2006)

Here's a couple

Mystery Ranch from the founder of Dana Designs in Bozeman, Montana. They build quality, heavy duty packs for backpacking and a line intended for use by the military (as used by U.S. Navy Seals). If you want big, check out their BDSB models. Expect your wallet to be substantially lightened.

ULA Equipment is a small manufacturer of ultralight gear made in Logan, Utah. They customize your pack to order.


----------



## Goju (Jul 21, 2006)

Maxpedition and Blackhawk are not made in the USA. Maxpedition are sewn in Taiwan and Blackhawk in Vietnam.

Here is another source for USA made gear to add to the companies already mentioned.

http://www.tacticalassaultgear.com/


----------



## KDOG3 (Jul 21, 2006)

WHOA. That Tactical Assault Gear stuff looks tough... going to have to give one of thier products a try, especially since I'm a big Made in USA stuff kind of guy....


----------



## Goju (Jul 22, 2006)

I agree - I'm saving my pennies for a RAID pack. Go to their site and request a catalog - lots of nice stuff. They make some fine rifle cases too.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jul 22, 2006)

If you order from Eagle, be prepared for REALLY lengthy waits...last time I ordered a bag, it took months for them to ship it.

+1 on Kifaru, but same story with them. Their quality is higher than Eagle, in my opinion. I have owned bags from both.

JM-99


----------

